# Noob Jail Question: pkg don't install in jail



## KubikPixel (Oct 29, 2020)

Why I can't install in my jail smb a Samba (or other software) and I have this message? How I can this fix it ore I make some wrong?
I set up my Thin Jail with this tutorial: https://jacob.ludriks.com/2017/06/07/FreeBSD-Thin-Jails/


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 29, 2020)

No address record means DNS isn't working in the jail - it can't resolve the address pkg.freebsd.org.


----------



## KubikPixel (Oct 29, 2020)

Sorry I'm a FreeBSD noob, how I fix this?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 29, 2020)

You probably don't have DNS properly set. Have a look at /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## scottro (Oct 29, 2020)

Did you, when making the jail, follow the step of copying /etc/resolv.conf to the jail's /etc? That is sometimes a reason why the jail can't find a url (or a site from which to download packages.)


----------



## KubikPixel (Oct 30, 2020)

scottro said:


> Did you, when making the jail, follow the step of copying /etc/resolv.conf to the jail's /etc? That is sometimes a reason why the jail can't find a url (or a site from which to download packages.)


Yes I follow the DNS copy step and I check this, the resolve.conf exist with the same entry's:

`cp /etc/resolv.conf /usr/local/jails/releases/11.0-RELEASE/etc/resolv.conf`
`cp /etc/localtime /usr/local/jails/releases/11.0-RELEASE/etc/localtime`


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2020)

Note that 11.0-RELEASE has been End-of-Life since November 2017 and is not supported any more. It also looks like you're trying to install 12.x packages on that 11.0-RELEASE jail, that's not going to work. You can probably install them but those packages are not going to work.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 30, 2020)

Dear KubikPixel,
another issue could be that the jail cannot use the network interface at all. The easiest method is to assign a separate IP adress to the jail. If the host has the address 192.168.0.1 the jail could have 192.168.0.2 or so. Then the jail can have access to the interface. Two different methods are NAT or to ses proxies listening at lo1 with the jail assigned to an address of the lo1 range.


----------

